# Which Doctor Wins?



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey guys what is your opinion for best doctor ?

Option 
#1 http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/e/ee/Ninth_Doctor.jpg/200px-Ninth_Doctor.jpg
#2 http://www.blogcdn.com/www.tvsquad.com/media/2006/05/mcg.jpg
#3 http://photosophic.com/wordpress2/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/house-tv-show-07.jpg
#4  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/2/2c/Tenth_Doctor.jpg/200px-Tenth_Doctor.jpg


i picked House beacuse hes an asshole like me


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 6, 2010)

William Hartnell or Tom Baker.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

The one that's loose with the ol' script pad wins.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

The proctologist. Biology in highschool, 6 years at a medical university, internship and later specialisation... Only to mess with people's assholes. That takes devotion.




On the other hand, that may not mean anything good.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 6, 2010)

Fuck you for not including any of the good Doctor Who's, Ecclescake was even worse than Colin Baker.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 6, 2010)

*UPDATED*


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Fuck you for not including any of the good Doctor Who's, Ecclescake was even worse than Colin Baker.



thats why i put other.. beacuse some kids might not remember them
plus this isnt about Dr.Who its just a Doctor thread lol


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jun 6, 2010)

10th Doctor. But 9th Doctor and Dr Cox are pretty cool too.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 6, 2010)

DOCTOR EVIL


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

Doctor Wu


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 6, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> 10th Doctor. But 9th Doctor and Dr Cox are pretty cool too.



Ecclestone was not Doctor Who, he just appeared in a show called Doctor Who and had a TARDIS.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Ecclestone was not Doctor Who, he just appeared in a show called Doctor Who and had a TARDIS.



OHH YOUU


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 6, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> thats why i put other.. beacuse some kids might not remember them
> plus this isnt about Dr.Who its just a Doctor thread lol



If they don't know anything about the show that's their problem, not mine.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 6, 2010)

Dr. Tran!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FO0kRE5OTZI


----------



## Willow (Jun 6, 2010)

Doctor Freeman and Doctor Tenenbaum


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Doctor Freeman and Doctor Tenenbaum



Your gynecologists? :V


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm in Florida, US and i watched almost every Doctor Who Episode.. why?? beacuse its a damn good show


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 6, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> I'm in Florida, US and i watched almost every Doctor Who Episode.. why?? beacuse its a damn good show



I was a fan of Doctor Who before 2005, and the BBC have absolutely raped the series.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jun 6, 2010)

> Ecclestone was not Doctor Who, he just appeared in a show called Doctor  Who and had a TARDIS.



He was pretty cool. What was wrong with him?


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 6, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> He was pretty cool. What was wrong with him?



What was right with him more like, it was painful to watch.


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 6, 2010)

House, him being mentioned as the best diagnostician in the world means that if anybody can tell what your medical problem is, it's him.

Also because he's awesome. :3

<3


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 6, 2010)

DOCTOR TRAN...

Oh shit, it's Dr Tran...


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is how I rate the various Doctor Who's

Top Five

1. Tom Baker
2. William Hartnell
3. Patrick Troughton
4. Jon Pertwee
5. Sylvester McCoy

Bottom Five

1. Christopher Ecclestone
2. Matt Smith
3. David Tennant
4. Colin Baker
5. Peter Davison

(Paul McGann is excluded because the BBC bastards didn't allow him to be the Doctor for more than 40 minutes)


----------



## Willow (Jun 6, 2010)

I honestly thought at first this was a thread about Doctor Who, even though I've never actually watched any of it, woe is me

Oh yea, I forgot to mention Doctor Barber and Doctor Girlfriend


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Here is how I rate the various Doctor Who's
> 
> Top Five
> 
> ...



Tom Baker is the bomb!


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 6, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Tom Baker is the bomb!



Everyone loves Tom Baker, he had all the qualities Doctor Who needs, he had the right costume, the right attitude, the right amount of mystery about him and the right sense of humour. It's easy to tell that Tom Baker and William Hartnell are the same character, but it's absolutely impossible to imagine Christopher Ecclestone or the other two as that mysterious figure who emerged from the November fog in 1963.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 6, 2010)

Dr. Of Internal Combustion


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 6, 2010)

i laughed when i saw doctor girlfriend... her/his voices haunts me to this day

http://www.noisetosignal.org/images/posts/venture30804.jpg


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 6, 2010)

dr. tran!
he has a Ph.D. in kicking your ass!


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 6, 2010)

Yay, no mention of Dr. Hax.  A doctor really needs a vocabulary at least as diverse as Mr. Horse.

Dr. Pepper.

Seriously, a toss-up between Tom Baker and Sylvester McCoy.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 6, 2010)

oh and dont forget about dr. insano! he will defeat you, with SCIENCE!!


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 6, 2010)

Crap, I forgot about Dr. Steel, too!  I fail.  >.<


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 6, 2010)

House is the best doctor, but Cox is funnier.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 6, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Crap, I forgot about Dr. Steel, too!  I fail.  >.<



oh yeah right! how could i forget about him! D=


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 6, 2010)

Dr. Klinger in The Counterfeiters film.

He was like their mum dad in the concentration camp. ;__;
And looked exactly like the TF2 Medic.


----------



## Wreth (Jun 6, 2010)

The Doctor from Doctor Who obviously, you just can't beat him.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

Scrubs and black scrubs.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 6, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> The Doctor from Doctor Who obviously, you just can't beat him.



I didn't even know he wasn't David Whatever any more until the other day.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 6, 2010)

Dr. Magnus Pyke.  

He blinded me.   With Science!


----------



## Ratte (Jun 6, 2010)

Dr. Strangelove.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't decide between Kliner, Magnusson, Breen, and Kevorkian.
EDIT: Forgot to add Oppenhiemer.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jun 6, 2010)

House. :V


----------



## EsiaEvai (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't decide between House and David Tennant :C


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 6, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> The Doctor from Doctor Who obviously, you just can't beat him.



Which Doctor?  There have been about 12 of them.



Ratte said:


> Dr. Strangelove.



Black-gloved alien hand syndrome FTW.  He's how I learned to stop worrying and love the bomb.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 6, 2010)

Dr. Cox, of course.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 6, 2010)

Dr. Doom is the only answer.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 6, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Dr. Strangelove.



meh it was just an alright movie


----------



## Aleu (Jun 6, 2010)

this is my favorite Doc


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> this is my favorite Doc



Fuck you.  Now I'm torn between Dr. Doom and Dr. Octopus now.  :C


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 6, 2010)

Its not Lupus

That is all


----------



## Leon (Jun 6, 2010)

Dr. Phil.

:*\/*


----------



## Aleu (Jun 6, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Fuck you.  Now I'm torn between Dr. Doom and Dr. Octopus now.  :C



Doc Ock wins automatically in my book.

murr


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 6, 2010)

leon said:


> Dr. Phil.



The quack who blamed the VT Massacre on violent video games before news came out the killer didn't own or play one?


----------



## Leon (Jun 6, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> The quack who blamed the VT Massacre on violent video games before news came out the killer didn't own or play one?


 I forgot to edit in my ":\/"


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 6, 2010)

leon said:


> Dr. Phil.
> 
> :*\/*



You win because I raged a tiny bit.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 6, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Its not Lupus
> 
> That is all



your avi gave me a hard on sir


----------



## Wreth (Jun 6, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Which Doctor?  There have been about 12 of them.



They are all the same guy.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 6, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood


----------



## Leon (Jun 6, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You win because I raged a tiny bit.


 
Sigged. <3


----------



## Mayfurr (Jun 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Here is how I rate the various Doctor Who's
> 
> Top Five
> 
> ...



Given the Doctors I've actually seen:

1. Tom Baker
2. David Tennant
3. Christopher Ecclestone
4. Sylvester McCoy
5. Peter Davison
6. Jon Pertwee
7. Matt Smith
8. Colin Baker

(I'm yet to be convinced about Matt Smith as the Doctor.)



TashkentFox said:


> (Paul McGann is excluded because the BBC bastards didn't allow him to be the Doctor for more than 40 minutes)



Sad, but true.

Now we've ranked the Doctor, what about his companions?

1. Donna Noble
2. Martha Jones
3. Ace
4. Rose Tyler
5. Sarah-Jane Smith
6. Leela

... and _no bloody Adric!_


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 6, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> Given the Doctors I've actually seen:
> 
> 1. Tom Baker
> 2. David Tennant
> ...



i liked Chris (doctor #9) personally..


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 6, 2010)

It's easily Dr. Cox..

Edit; lol, I love cox!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 6, 2010)

Doctor Hibbert


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

Dr. Nick


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> DOCTOR EVIL



I knew I was forgetting somebody.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 6, 2010)

DOCTOR SEUSS!


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 7, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> Sad, but true.
> 
> Now we've ranked the Doctor, what about his companions?
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone actually cared when Adric got killed.

Now for my list of best companions.

1. Leela
2. Sarah Jane Smith
3. Susan Foreman
4. James McCrimmon
5. K-9
6. Ace

If it turns out that Leela, Susan and the original K-9 are dead in the timeline of the new series I'm going to hate Russell T. Davies even more.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 7, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> They are all the same guy.



Ecclestone clearly isn't, the Doctor would never dress as badly as my father.


----------

